# Czech and Slovak bred GSDs



## Adjecyca (Jul 19, 2010)

Does anyone have one?

If so could you post a picture please


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

This is my Masi's mother Helga z Eurosportu








imported from slovakia

and here is Masi








imported from Kentucky )

You can check out Alpinek9 for pics of czech dogs


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> This is my Masi's mother Helga z Eurosportu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful dogs! :wub:


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Czech Puppy at 10 months.....


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

This is Leyna, my Czech line female at 10 weeks.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Is it possible to post pedigrees with these photo's?

I know in the "other" forum we have a couple of stickies with photo's and pedigree links for each line. It helps those of us fairly new to reading pedigrees put a "name with a face".

Beautiful dogs BTW... Masi and Momma.... be still my heart!


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

My half Czech, Ciro z Pohranicni straze grandson, Torro SchH3.



















His son, Ash SchH1 linebred 3-5 on Ciro. (Torro bred to an Art z Lipin daughter)


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Here is a Gero z Blatenskeho zamku daughter I imported in 1999, unfortunately she had a 6/6 heart murmur and was given to a pet home. Her mother was an Arys Travnickova dvora daughter, Anny Znama Firma.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Is it possible to post pedigrees with these photo's?
> 
> I know in the "other" forum we have a couple of stickies with photo's and pedigree links for each line. It helps those of us fairly new to reading pedigrees put a "name with a face".
> 
> Beautiful dogs BTW... Masi and Momma.... be still my heart!


I am trying to get the link for Leyna's pedigree but for some reason, PDB is not coming up. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Here is Helga z Eurosportu pedigree
Helga z Eurosportu pedigree information - German shepherd dog

Here is Masi's pedigree
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/551900.html


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

OK, maybe it's just my computer. I will try a different way.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

OK, got it. Here is Leyna's pedigree.

SBD Posejpal's Leyna pedigree information - German shepherd dog


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

kendra she's a cutie,,have I missed some updated pics of her, she must be getting BIG!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

That was her 10 week mugshot. She just turned 10 weeks yesterday. I need to update pics on here. I take them daily. She has grown almost 2 inches and 10 lbs in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Here is my Czech bred GSD...



















I can't say enough good things about this dog! She is amazing and I am lucky to have her!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Toffifay said:


> Here is my Czech bred GSD...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!:wub:


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow some beautiful gsd's here is my Czech line boy Duke you can check out more picture in my profile.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

My Slovak import she was imported at 8weeks she is now 4yrs..










www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/543706.html


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

BlkCzechGSD said:


> My Slovak import she was imported at 8weeks she is now 4yrs..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this one on your FB page. When did you get her?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Off-Topic-But is it more expensive to import a puppy?Just curious


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

My czech line male


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

That is Yasko's mom I got her 6 weeks ago.. she lost her place and asked me if I wanted her as she was happy here the 2 months I had her before and I did not want her going anywhere else so I said yes..


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm sure it is pretty expensive to import a dog from overseas..but I figure why import there are so many really good dogs here in the states


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

pedigree for 10 month old posted above

My puppy on the way home at almost 8 weeks, Czech and a little WGr. pedigree









My male (Masi's half brother) at 5 months, Czech/DDR. pedigree


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

gagsd said:


> pedigree for 10 month old posted above
> 
> My puppy on the way home at almost 8 weeks, Czech and a little WGr. pedigree
> 
> ...


 
Awwww, your 8 week old looks like my 10 week old.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

They do resemble each other! My girl actually does have a tad of DDR, little WGr, and then Czech. So some similarities in pedigrees. 
She is 15 weeks now and we call her "The Devil"


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I call mine the terror puppy and my hubby calls her pigbearbat. I love her personality.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I'm sure it is pretty expensive to import a dog from overseas..but I figure why import there are so many really good dogs here in the states


Oh ok. I was just wondering. I would much rather have a puppy from the US than out of the country. Too much hassle. Its not like the dog has an bark with an accent.


----------



## puffswami (Aug 26, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Oh ok. I was just wondering. I would much rather have a puppy from the US than out of the country. Too much hassle. Its not like the dog has an bark with an accent.



I got stuck with mine when a dog breeder was having marital problems whereby they had to get rid of their imported pups. I don't think I would have intentionally tried to get a foreign dog. I might actually gone to a dog shelter. 

But now...I love my GSD so much. I can't imagine another dog. He is the best - very loving and kind. Also I think euro dogs tend to be healthier. They definitely look different facially and in body compared to American dogs. 

Another point, some breeders in the US of GSDs are trying to make money with a lot of litters and stressed-out GSD mothers. If a breeder takes the time to go overseas they likely have a deep interest in the health and soundness of the breed and the dogs they sell. 

I spent a lot of time looking at GSDs before buying. I looked at some very nice US GSD pups, but I didn't really connect with any others. It doesn't really matter though; if a certain dog "takes" to you determines your choice.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

My girl's sire was a Czech import (Anrebri and Jipo-Me lines) and dam is DDR/Belgian bred in Canada.


----------



## Jamie_in_KY (Nov 4, 2006)

Here is our girl, Ema, imported from Slovakia
















And this is her daughter, Ebony, sired by a Czech import male



















Ema's pedigree
Ebony's pedigree


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a Slovakian/West German bred dog. He is gorgeous, but I am a computer illiterate and new to the forum, so I don't know how to download pics for a post. lol


----------



## Jamie_in_KY (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm not sure why but my pics aren't showing up now. They did show up at first then they were gone...


----------

